
Juncker “It is unacceptable that a country imposing unilateral measures” - candiodari
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trade-metals-juncker/eu-to-impose-measures-against-unacceptable-us-tariffs-juncker-idUSKCN1IW1YE
======
yostrovs
In the article, Juncker is described as "the head of the bloc’s executive". In
reality, he's the former Prime Minister of a dukedom of about half a million
people (about the size of Fresno, California) but is now President of the
European Commission. And he's complaining about the U.S. president having too
much power for his post.

